
Wikipedia editor forced by French intelligence to delete “classified” entry - pavel_lishin
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/wikipedia-editor-allegedly-forced-by-french-intelligence-to-delete-classified-entry/
======
mrjava
I don't understand how they couldn't get the right paper to show this is
classified. These issues should be resolved in rooms and not online

